# Happy birthday howlin mad jack!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Haunti!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Happy Birthday Howlin Mad Jack! Hope it is a funfilled day with lots of surprises and fun times! (oh, and cake...you must have cake....)


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday !!have a great one


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

CAKE! Anyway, happy birthday! Oddly enough, its my mothers birthday,too! d: Seriously though, now I want cake.. ._.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

SterchCinemas said:


> CAKE! Anyway, happy birthday! Oddly enough, its my mothers birthday,too! d: Seriously though, now I want cake.. ._.


Now I want cake too!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the birthday wishes y'all, it's very kind!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, howlin mad jack!!! Hope you had a great day and a little bit of cake too


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Jack!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Jack!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy B-day HMJ


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: HowlinJack...I have to know....did you get the cake??? I just can't sleep without knowing that you got a big delicious slice of birthday cake....Cake? For you? Yes?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!

Awesome cake too Haunti!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday as well!

I think the cake is great also.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks again for all the birthday wishes, and yes I got to eat lots of cake!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday, HMJ!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Happy belated Birthday!! Hope your day was great!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!


----------

